# Cold Peach Soup



## kadesma (Aug 10, 2005)

Since we have 4 peach trees, I'm always hunting for things to use the peaches in. When I have this I usually have it with a light meal say a chicken sandwich or just a chicken or tuna salad and a crusty roll..
Cold Peach Soup
4-peaches
2-c. dry white wine
1-c. water
3-Tab. sugar
1/4-tea. cinnamon
1/4-tea. curry (optional)
3-whole cloves
Orange slices, for garnish 
sprigs of mint for garnish
I plunge peaches in boiling water, leave a minute or so and then remove the skins and pits.Puree in blender or f/p and transfer the puree to an enameled saucepan. Add wine, water,sugar, cinnamon,curry and cloves. Bring to boil and simmer, stirring for about 10 min. Remove cloves and cool soup. Chill at lest 4 hrs. Serve in chilled bowls, garnished with orange slice and mint sprig.
ENJOY
kadesma
wasn't quite sure if this belonged here or in soups, sooo


----------



## Alix (Aug 10, 2005)

I think I am going to send a copy to soups. What a cool recipe. Thanks!


----------



## middie (Aug 10, 2005)

sounds really good too.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 10, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> I think I am going to send a copy to soups. What a cool recipe. Thanks!


Thanks Alix,
I wasn't quite sure where to place the recipe...I appreciate your help.
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks Middie,

it's pretty good I think  
kadesma


----------



## Shellygloo (Aug 10, 2005)

*sounds great!*

This sounds great...I'll try as peaches are in season now!! Yum


----------



## kadesma (Aug 11, 2005)

Shellygloo said:
			
		

> This sounds great...I'll try as peaches are in season now!! Yum


Thanks Shelly,
I hope you enjoy it.
kadesma


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 11, 2005)

That is an absolutely beautiful recipe! I'm going to send it to my parents who always have a surplus of Okanagan peaches every year. Thanks so much for posting it kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Aug 11, 2005)

Sounds delish and so refreshing.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 11, 2005)

ICadvisor said:
			
		

> That is an absolutely beautiful recipe! I'm going to send it to my parents who allways have a surplus of Okanagan peaches every year. Thanks so much for posting it kadesma


Your welcome IC,
I hope they enjoy it. 
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Aug 11, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Sounds delish and so refreshing.


Pds, 
it is, I'm planning to have it this weekend and use a sparkling wine..Ironchef suggested making it without cooking out the alcohol, and I'm going to try half that way and half the reg. way as daughter, is expecting so no alcohol..We shall see how it turns out  
kadesma


----------



## mish (Aug 16, 2005)

What a lovely summer recipe, Kadesma! Wouldn't have thought of peach soup. Great twist on one of my favorites. Bet it would be great with a dollop of cold sour cream. Thank you for posting the recipe. Lucky you, to have all those peach trees. If you have any extra peaches, here's one I came across I'd like to try. (Wondering if I can make this indoors?)

Georgia Cinnamon Grilled Peaches

"When peaches are in season, I use whole cinnamon sticks as skewers to grill the peaches and nectarines. Ripe peaches, fresh mint, and cinnamon-grilling doesn't get more fragrant than this." A RECIPE FROM STEVEN RAICHLEN'S BBQ USA 

4 large ripe freestone peaches
8 cinnamon sticks (each 3 inches long)
8 fresh mint leaves
4 tablespoons (1/2 stick) unsalted butter
1/4 cup firmly packed brown sugar
1/4 cup dark rum
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1 pinch salt 

Peach or vanilla ice cream (optional), for serving

Rinse the peaches and blot them dry with paper towels. Cut each peach in half along the crease, running your knife in a circular motion around the peach and cutting to the pit. Twist the halves in opposite directions to separate them. Using a spoon, pry out and discard the pit. Cut each peach half in half. 

Using a pointed chopstick or metal skewer, make a starter hole in the center of each peach quarter, working from the pit side to the skin side. Skewer 2 peach quarters on each cinnamon stick, placing a mint leaf between the 2 quarters. 

Combine the butter, brown sugar, rum, cinnamon, and salt in a saucepan and bring to a boil over high heat. Let the glaze boil until thick and syrupy, about 5 minutes. 

Set up the grill for direct grilling and preheat to high. When ready to cook, brush and oil the grill grate. Place the skewered peaches on the hot grate and grill until nicely browned, 3 to 4 minutes per side, basting with the rum and butter glaze. Spoon any remaining glaze over the grilled peaches and serve at once. 

Peach or vanilla ice cream makes a great accompaniment. 

Yield:Serves 4


----------



## Alix (Aug 16, 2005)

Do you have a Foreman grill mish? I would try it on there. Failing that...well, you could get creative with your frying pans, but that might be messy. I think this one sounds like a complete "must do" though.


----------



## mish (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Alix. Thank you. Have an indoor grill I'm fond of...not a Foreman. It's shaped like a big pizza with a glass tempered lid & non-stick surface. Would hate to have a cinnamin stick meltdown . Made some good-sized meals on it, like brats, hashbrowns, onions & peppers. Didn't want to get off topic. Some peaches to ponder. Kadesma, saved your recipe to my files.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Mish,

boy do we think alike  I didn't have any sour cream, but did have creme fraiche, so used that on the soup..It was so good, I just plopped it  along side the orange slice. We do have so many peaches coming, the grilled one you posted looks great and I know my family will love it. I'm going back to copy and save it..Thanks, you know me, I love recipes from a good source 
kadesma


----------



## mish (Aug 29, 2005)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Hi Mish,
> 
> boy do we think alike I didn't have any sour cream, but did have creme fraiche, so used that on the soup..It was so good, I just plopped it along side the orange slice. We do have so many peaches coming, the grilled one you posted looks great and I know my family will love it. I'm going back to copy and save it..Thanks, you know me, I love recipes from a good source
> kadesma


 
Thank you again for the recipe, kadesma. Why don't I have creme fraiche always hanging around. Wanted to mention, bet this would be good topped with some diced peaches as well. Thinking out loud, wondering if I could try the recipe with Mangos? Big Mango fan here. Soup for thought.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 29, 2005)

Mish, I like mangos and I'd give it a try..To me expiermenting with recipes is fun and sometimes you get on heck of a good recipe..If you do try it, let me know and I'll have a go at it too...And I think sour cream is great and it's always on hand here.

kadesma


----------

